
Show HN: Pronto – Java, Proto, Mongo Connector - gravypod
https://github.com/CaperAi/pronto
======
gravypod
Hey everyone! We've started making heavy use of both gRPC and MongoDB at
Caper. When we first started using MongoDB we manually created pojo classes
and mapped our protos into Java classes before saving/loading from our DB.
This was error prone, very time consumer, and gross.

We built this library so we could have an easy way to describe an API, a
database storage format, and with next to no effort plumb data from APIs to
persistence and back. This lets us focus on getting our application/service
logic correct by leaving the storage/transport of our data as an
implementation detail.

The API is messy and needs a lot of cleanup. I have a lot of TODOs in the code
detailing what we plan on doing internally. We're more than happy to accept
MRs and feature requests from the public.

~~~
rozza
Congrats gravypod!

The codec system in the Java driver is pretty low level and its great to see
it could be adapted to this usecase. Thats pretty cool.

~~~
gravypod
Thanks! I hope to generalize this to other backends as well.

